# Fisher, Boss or Curtis???



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

I live in northern Vermont next to a ski resort, and for years have been plowing with an open tractor. Slow and cold!  This year I want to put a straight plow (probably a trip edge) on my 02 Chevy 1500 4x4 5.3L auto reg car longbed with snowplow prep. The only brands I'm considering are Fisher, Boss and Curtis because those are the only brands with dealers within a reasonable distance of me. Don't want to need repairs during a storm when help is 100 miles away!

I have one gravel driveway about 150 feet long that wraps around several outbuildings, and about 1\4 mile of dirt road to plow, with most of that at a 20% grade. I was thinking a 7.5 foot straight plow would be the most I could use on that truck, but several folks have told me I ought to get an 8 footer. The extra length would help me stand off from those truck-swallowing drainage ditches, but can a half ton pickup handle that much plow? In late winter our snow is pretty wet and heavy. 

To reduce wear on the truck I intend to mount the plow only while plowing, and dismount it when not actually in use, so ease and speed of mounting and dismounting is important. I just don't want to spend more time on the tractor at minus thirty!

Thanks in advance for all advice. Pete


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

7.5' is the correct one for your 1500. An 8' would be too heavy. Any of the brands you listed would be a good choice. I'm partial to Fisher, but that's because everything I own in plowing equipment is Fisher and it's locally manufactured. A neighbor of mine bought a Boss a couple years ago and really likes it. The only thing about it was that it's a V-plow and a hydraulic line tended to get pinched in a spring. I have no experience or recommendation of the Curtis, but I've seen them and look like a well-built plow.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Start with your closest dealer and work out from there. If you have problems or ever need service, the brand won't matter. Most issues come up after the 1st few uses and it is much easier to have the dealer close by. With the exception of the cheap plows sold by the big box companies, all plows have their positive points and their downfalls. The ones you mentioned are all strong companies.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like the 7.5 curtis myself they make really good plows i think there central headquaters are in mass


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

i have a fisher 6'9" on a s-10 it plows great ran me 3500.00 out the door with timberns and emergency parts kit.

Mark


----------



## richardlewis (Aug 31, 2004)

Boondox said:


> I live in northern Vermont next to a ski resort, and for years have been plowing with an open tractor. Slow and cold!  This year I want to put a straight plow (probably a trip edge) on my 02 Chevy 1500 4x4 5.3L auto reg car longbed with snowplow prep. The only brands I'm considering are Fisher, Boss and Curtis because those are the only brands with dealers within a reasonable distance of me. Don't want to need repairs during a storm when help is 100 miles away!
> 
> I have one gravel driveway about 150 feet long that wraps around several outbuildings, and about 1\4 mile of dirt road to plow, with most of that at a 20% grade. I was thinking a 7.5 foot straight plow would be the most I could use on that truck, but several folks have told me I ought to get an 8 footer. The extra length would help me stand off from those truck-swallowing drainage ditches, but can a half ton pickup handle that much plow? In late winter our snow is pretty wet and heavy.
> 
> ...


go with the hiniker its real fast to hook up


----------

